# Resale recommendations



## bglanzbe (Jun 21, 2013)

I am looking to upgrade my equipment and looking to sell a few items. Which sites do you get the best price for your products?


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 21, 2013)

bglanzbe said:


> I am looking to upgrade my equipment and looking to sell a few items. Which sites do you get the best price for your products?



I sell at Amazon and off Craigslist. I get about the same at either because I price my items at market value minus the 8 percent commission.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 21, 2013)

I've done CL and amazon as well. Probably will try ebay again also, it's been a while since I've used it.

One thing is for sure. It's always been easier for me to sell Canon products used, than other brands. The brand means something!


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 21, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> I've done CL and amazon as well. Probably will try ebay again also, it's been a while since I've used it.
> 
> One thing is for sure. It's always been easier for me to sell Canon products used, than other brands. The brand means something!



Agreed. I don't touch Sigma, Tamron, or Tokina... unless I want that for my own personal use... which hasn't been the case yet.


----------



## sjschall (Jun 21, 2013)

If you're in a more populated area, Craigslist is definitely a top choice. Avoiding shipping/commission charges is huge.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 21, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > I've done CL and amazon as well. Probably will try ebay again also, it's been a while since I've used it.
> ...



I've sold a couple of Sigma lenses, a Rokinon, and a Tokina lens recently. All sold relatively quickly, all were Canon mount. And a I got a fantastic price for my XXD body, as well.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 21, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...


I'm not saying there isn't a market for the lenses/brands, I'm saying there is a smaller market for them and their resale value used is marketedly lower than I like.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 21, 2013)

Craigslist, FM and Evilbay has worked well for me. I'm sure some users have seen a few things 4 sale on my Signature from time to time.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 21, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Craigslist, FM and Evilbay has worked well for me. I'm sure some users have seen a few things 4 sale on my Signature from time to time.



The fees for ebay is absolutely ridiculous now. I sell things on amazon now.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 21, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



I only lost about $15 _including_ shipping cost and listing fee, off what I paid for the Rokinon brand new. That's quite a good value! It was slightly discounted for Christmas. One of the Sigma lenses I sold, was about the same. It was discounted enough when I bought it new 4 years ago, that I practically lost nothing when I sold it used.

You can't make sweeping generalizations about other camera lens brands, and how they supposedly don't hold their value. From everything I've seen, bought, and sold, they actually do hold their value very well. The Canon name and system mean a lot. But third party lenses with Canon mounts, mean as much or more...since their price when new, is already heavily discounted compared to the similar Canon lens. That's not generalization, either.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 21, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Craigslist, FM and Evilbay has worked well for me. I'm sure some users have seen a few things 4 sale on my Signature from time to time.
> ...



Is it really that different? Amazon's listing fee is around 9%, and the shipping credit they allow, is always below my shipping cost. Then they turn around and charge the buyer a higher fee for shipping than what it cost me (at least for smaller items). Quite a business model, Jeff Bezos!

I say there's room for a new classifieds website. Enough people are tired of Ebay, and obviously they made more money than they need...having paid a few billion $$ more for Skype a few years ago, than it was worth. A black mark on Meg Whitman's record, no doubt.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 21, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> The fees for ebay is absolutely ridiculous now. I sell things on amazon now.



+1. I used to sell a lot on eBay, but their fees have gone through the ceiling. I just sell on Craig's List now.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 21, 2013)

ebay for me... but if you can find someone via a society or club you save a load of fees...


----------



## RGF (Jun 21, 2013)

Ebay but fees are high and ever one is looking for a deal
FM - hard to get started as newbie
Craiglist - minimal suspect there - lots of people asking to buy it (pay over my price and have me ship it internationally - smells of fraud big time)
Camera clubs. Occasionally get a sale.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 21, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> I say there's room for a new classifieds website. Enough people are tired of Ebay, and obviously they made more money than they need...having paid a few billion $$ more for Skype a few years ago, than it was worth.



And this is why it would be nice to have a Classified Buy/Sell section here on CR.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 21, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



There's a difference because paypal charges you another fee. End up paying over 12%.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 21, 2013)

RGF said:


> Ebay but fees are high and ever one is looking for a deal
> FM - hard to get started as newbie
> Craiglist - minimal suspect there - lots of people asking to buy it (pay over my price and have me ship it internationally - smells of fraud big time)
> Camera clubs. Occasionally get a sale.


 what is fm?


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 21, 2013)

fm = Fred Miranda



jdramirez said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Ebay but fees are high and ever one is looking for a deal
> ...


----------



## bleephotography (Jun 21, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> fm = Fred Miranda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Fred Miranda*, another forum for buying and selling gear, much like photography-on-the.net ... 

http://www.fredmiranda.com/testforum/board/10


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 21, 2013)

So do yall take checks? That obviously filled with fraud. I guess paypal? My wife used to have an account to process credit card transactions, but I really doubt a stranger would give their CC number to you.


----------



## RGF (Jun 22, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> So do yall take checks? That obviously filled with fraud. I guess paypal? My wife used to have an account to process credit card transactions, but I really doubt a stranger would give their CC number to you.



You can get a credit card reader for your smart phone (at least works with paypal). I have one.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 22, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > sunnyVan said:
> ...



Well that's just not...fair !!!

Has anyone used the photography section of an audio website I have used in the past? Audiogon, their camera section used to be "photogon", but it appears that it does not exist anymore.

I also have binoculars I'd like to sell. There is a website called "astromart", they charge a $15 fee, not sure if it's a 1 time-only fee or not. I doubt they have a section for cameras or lenses, but they might.

I had thought birdforum had a classified section, but evidently they took it down.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 22, 2013)

Amazon reaches a far wider population. There are a lot of laypeople, non professionals who get their opinion on amazon and make their purchase there. I was able to sell my 24-105 and 50 1.4 at reasonably good price. And I listed them for only a day or two. Maybe it'd be a different story if you try to sell very expensive equipment.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 22, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> Amazon reaches a far wider population. There are a lot of laypeople, non professionals who get their opinion on amazon and make their purchase there. I was able to sell my 24-105 and 50 1.4 at reasonably good price. And I listed them for only a day or two. Maybe it'd be a different story if you try to sell very expensive equipment.



Occasionally I'll throw up gear at a higher price than I would expect to sell it at while I continue to use it. If it sells at my inflated price... great... and time to replace it with something different. But if I really want to sell something, I will look at the competition... I will price it either aggressively or higher than my competition because I have a 100% positive rating (4.80 stars). And what is annoying is that my lone 4 star rating, the woman complained that the price was higher than she wanted to pay. WTF? Then don't buy it. I got her order and within and hour it was shipped in perfect condition (it was a video game). How is her being too cheap a reflection on my quality as a seller?


----------



## noisejammer (Jun 22, 2013)

I've bought and sold quite a few things on POTN. You need to be a member (which is free.) If you want to sell something, there's a minimum number of posts required (iirc 30) and a minimum duration before you're allowed to list it.

I've also been active on Astromart (commented on above.) The minimum fee is $15 per year which allows you to browse the listings and make (iirc) 10 so listings but if you don't pay the fee, you don't get to browse. Astromart has sections for digital cameras, lenses, binoculars, telescopes, eyepieces and several other categories. On the whole, there are very few cameras or lenses offered here.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 25, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon reaches a far wider population. There are a lot of laypeople, non professionals who get their opinion on amazon and make their purchase there. I was able to sell my 24-105 and 50 1.4 at reasonably good price. And I listed them for only a day or two. Maybe it'd be a different story if you try to sell very expensive equipment.
> ...



I can relate, people just want to complain about nothing. I too have a 5 star rating.

I have the Fujinon 12x60 FB binoculars for sale, if anybody wants them, please message me.


----------



## thelebaron (Jun 26, 2013)

How do you guys go about selling stuff on craigslist? like for anything over 100$ I kinda worry that if it were a small expensive item like a lens, that it'd be just so easy for them toget up and walk away or claim it was theirs after you handed it to them for testing out on their camera etc.


----------



## RichM (Jun 26, 2013)

thelebaron said:


> How do you guys go about selling stuff on craigslist? like for anything over 100$ I kinda worry that if it were a small expensive item like a lens, that it'd be just so easy for them toget up and walk away or claim it was theirs after you handed it to them for testing out on their camera etc.



I've had good luck selling gear on both Ebay and on Craigslist. 

The downside to Craigslist, for me at least, is that I'm definitely not comfortable shipping and face-to-face should only be in a very public place. Most people are honest, but it is always safer to have a witness(es). Craigslist also results in the least "additional" expenses.

The downside to Ebay is the commissions/fees, but... the payment guarantees, etc. make it worth it for me. I've consistently managed to get top reasonable $ for the items I've sold - free market economics at it's best.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 26, 2013)

Haven't we missed the obvious question?

What are you selling?


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 26, 2013)

thelebaron said:


> How do you guys go about selling stuff on craigslist? like for anything over 100$ I kinda worry that if it were a small expensive item like a lens, that it'd be just so easy for them toget up and walk away or claim it was theirs after you handed it to them for testing out on their camera etc.



More often than not, they are the ones who are concerned that they are going to get robbed since all they have is straight cash. 

But meet someplace public... Mall food court, bank, etc.


----------



## JBeckwith (Jun 26, 2013)

I use craigslist occasionally, but I've really had the most luck posting it on my local camera club's bulletins. This way there are no fees, no potential craigslist murderers to deal with, and they are usually willing to pay a little bit more since it's local.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 26, 2013)

thelebaron said:


> How do you guys go about selling stuff on craigslist? like for anything over 100$ I kinda worry that if it were a small expensive item like a lens, that it'd be just so easy for them toget up and walk away or claim it was theirs after you handed it to them for testing out on their camera etc.



I am careful when I deal with people, especially from craigslist. I talk to them on the phone first. I occasionally also carry defensive countermeasures...

I also have specified I want cash rather than check, before meeting them.

I bought and sold quite a lot of highend audio items in the past. The deal is, the check is held till it clears, then the item is shipped. Shipping terms agreed upon ahead of time. My seller feedback was very good.


----------



## Ginger Jay (Jun 26, 2013)

As someone else said, it would be nice if Canon Rumors had a classifieds marketplace forum. Similar to Mac Rumors.


----------

